# What is the trick for such a hair???



## djohnson85 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi there all,

I'm new in the forum , so I hope I'm posting in the right place.
I bumped into this girl in Instagram and I was wondering if its her real hair or she used something to make those perfect curls.


I have relativity long straight hair and only succeeded to reach a certain wavy level but nothing like this .
Any tips or suggestions or links to tutorials will be much appreciated 

Thank you 

Dana B. 


btw, I'm not sure if its allowed, but in case you don't see the picture, her Instagram is rotemashual


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 10, 2017)

Have you asked her? It shouldn't hurt.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jul 10, 2017)

It might be a type of perm using special rods.  I'm not into hairstyles, but my sister-in-law achieves almost the same look using that method.


----------



## QuiteContrary (Jul 18, 2017)

Spiral foam curlers will do that.  Lots of companies make them, cheap and easy- you just sleep in them and it should last a few days.

(Unless you mean your hair is Asian-straight.  In that case, you might need a chemical process of some kind- I'm not sure...)


----------

